

Ten Thousand Cents - hansbo
http://www.tenthousandcents.com/index.html

======
bruceboughton
>> The project explores the circumstances we live in, a new and uncharted
combination of digital labor markets, "crowdsourcing," "virtual economies,"
and digital reproduction.

How does this explore "the circumstances we live in"? I'm not knocking the
project, but that is a bold, unsubstantiated claim.

~~~
insteadof
It's boilerplate art installation talk. The more profound sounding the higher
the chances of getting someone to exhibit the work.

~~~
dyeje
Yeah, this is pretty standard stuff for artist statements. One of my favorite
part about going to art shows is finding the pieces with the most pretentious
descriptions.

~~~
cafard
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesign/2013/jan/27/users-
gui...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesign/2013/jan/27/users-guide-
international-art-english?INTCMP=SRCH)

------
habosa
People in India spent an average of 11 minutes to make one cent? I must be
reading those statistics incorrectly. I know work is cheap on MTurk but it's
not THAT cheap.

~~~
anandkulkarni
This is a 2008 project; Turk's marketplace was a bit different 5 years ago.

One problem with open marketplaces is that there's always someone who will do
the work badly and unhappily, no matter how low you price it (usually a new or
disgruntled entrant).

------
JimmaDaRustla
Awesome!

Laughed out loud in my cube at the white block by the tip of his nose.

~~~
Jimmie
Look at the white block on the far right side about one-third of the way down.

edit: And the white block on the top, far right a little in. <3

And just right of the left hand side black border, about halfway down.

And the white block to the left of the F on the bottom right serial.

And the white block in the top of his hair.

------
ScotterC
This is awesome. Also reminds me of Ai Wei Wei's Sunflower Seeds [1]. Where
millions of chinese laborers hand made and painted millions of porcelain
sunflower seeds. Wonderful parallels of thinking that Amazon Turk is the
West's version of labor.

1\. [http://asiasociety.org/blog/asia/ai-weiwei-unloads-
millions-...](http://asiasociety.org/blog/asia/ai-weiwei-unloads-millions-
sunflower-seeds-new-york-winter)

~~~
eru
> Where millions of chinese laborers [...]

Not that many. Wikipedia talks about 1,600 artisans.

~~~
ScotterC
Sorry about that. Guess I conflated the number of seeds with the workers.

------
braveheart1723
Guys this is old.

It's Aaron Koblin's work.

He speaks about the project on this ted talk

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4v4XxlfVk3o#t=237s)

His Johnny Cash project with Rick Rubin and Mr Doob is breathtaking.

------
uptown
Reminds me a little bit of tiles.ice.org, the old collaborative drawing site
from the ANSI art group iCE, where you were each provided the edges of the
neighboring tiles from which to extend your own piece of artwork. The site is
down now, but some of the creations that came out of there were phenomenal.

------
AndrewWarner
Cheater:
[http://www.evernote.com/shard/s2/sh/707fc56c-8165-45b1-a2e8-...](http://www.evernote.com/shard/s2/sh/707fc56c-8165-45b1-a2e8-bf214cb822ec/652a7d2b3720762ba82a8ec8d215beb4)

~~~
cfontes
There are several lazy guys and cheaters just click in th whiter ones and you
will see.

~~~
adandy
Under the '1' in "L12" is a tree complete with label. Gave me a good laugh.

~~~
benesch
<http://i.imgur.com/4oDNx1q.png>

------
0xdecaff
Virus? Kaspersky flags the site as trying to load <http://feedma.com/cgi-
bin/v/v.cgi//v> in the homepage. watch out. Wepawet seems to think its clean..
_shrugs_
[http://wepawet.iseclab.org/view.php?hash=e8b60fe27c3cfcb149d...](http://wepawet.iseclab.org/view.php?hash=e8b60fe27c3cfcb149de22a68721746a&t=1360329959&type=js)

~~~
Jimmie
Here's the project description, I think it's probably safe.

"Ten Thousand Cents is a digital artwork that creates a representation of a
$100 bill. Using custom drawing tool, thousands individuals working in
isolation from one another painted tiny part the bill without knowledge
overall task. Workers were paid cent each via amazon's mechanical turk
distributed labor tool. Total cost of the bill, creation, and reproductions
available for purchase are all $100. The work is presented as video piece with
10,000 parts drawn simultaneously. The project explores the circumstances we
live in, new uncharted combination markets, crowdsourcing, virtual economies,
and reproduction."

~~~
jacques_chester
Drive-by exploitations don't stop to read project descriptions before scanning
ports or sending carefully selected strings.

------
TomGullen
Awesome project! Didn't understand it at first when I was hovering until I
read the about page. Really really cool art!

------
jpswade
I thought it looked familiar. I remember when this came out in 2008.

It's a shame it's not updated...

~~~
methehack
ditto the mona lisa

~~~
hayksaakian
The monal Lisa did not require flash. It is forwards compatible.

------
dsl
If you want a super high resolution scan of a hundred dollar bill, you can
grab all the original tiles here: <http://www.tenthousandcents.com/imagebits/>

------
djrogers
\-- Missing Plug-in --

ugh.

------
notdrunkatall
Elegant, I like it.

